# Repair Parts Dadant Extractor contact Information - See pics



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Another antique bites the dust. I think it is a Dadant, no markings. Does anyone have the direct Dadant parts contact information? 
The clutch/drive shaft snapped.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Frank; that's the standard 20 frame Dadant, although the older clutch drive version. All parts are available from Dadant's Metal Manufacturing Plant; Ph: 217-852-3324; Fax:217-852-3806. Talk to Penny if she's available. She seems to know every part of every extractor they've ever built! I think she and her husband run the plant for Dadant, or own it.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Thanks for the help. That will get me on the right track. Luckily I had a Maxant in storage for a standby, took about an hour to swap out.


----------

